# recurve?



## robert carter (Nov 20, 2014)

My head is swimming on recurve choices. Anybody shot a hoyt dorado?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 20, 2014)

Not a Dorado but have shot the Game Master 2 which I have one of, but if you really want a sweet shooting recurve to help out that ailing shoulder man my DALA sho is sweet with plenty of power at 45lbs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 20, 2014)

I like my vintage K mag.  How long you wanting one?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 20, 2014)

I have held and shot one along with a Hoyt Buffalo which I like better. I have a DALA and I like it but next year I'm going to put longbow limbs on it. I think the DALA connection system is a quieter  connection system than ILF. If you can get used to the mass weight of it along with a choice of recurve or longbow limbs I think its the way to go. But its still not a cool as a wood longbow!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2014)

Never shot a Hoyt, that style of bow just don't interest me much. (machined riser, etc..) But I will say that this little Toelke that I got recently is flat-out awesome.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 20, 2014)

Those 50's style recurves are cool too!!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 20, 2014)

Really like the Buffalo I got. It's smooth and quick plus some trick with the screws gives you wiggle room on the exact weight.
If you were closer I'd just let you borrow it a while. I've got redemption wrote on my longbow.


----------



## Finch (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a Hoyt Buffalo and I love it. It is smooth, fast and quiet. I had a black Widow Sa2 and I liked it but I like the buffalo way better and it's much faster. The draw weight is also adjustable 10% so if you get 50# limbs they will adjust from about 47# to 52#. I am shooting the same arrow that I was shooting out of my widow. It weighs 530 grains and I was shooting 160 fps out of my widow at 56# and I am shooting 162 fps out of my buffalo at 47#. The buffalo also has 3 limb length choices so you can choose between 58" 60" and 62" amo. I am a 27" draw and I had the 60" inch bow but I swapped limbs to make it a 58" and I can't tell the difference in the way it shoots. I absolutely love this bow.


----------



## markland (Nov 21, 2014)

RC you really should consider the Buffalo over the Dorado if you are considering that type of bow.  As you know I shot BW bows for at least 12-13 years and loved them of course, but after I got my 1st Buffalo I sold all of them.  I have shot just about every bow out there and nothing, for me, shoots as smooth, quiet and fast as my Buffalo bow and the speed and performance along with being able to fine tune the bow for your specific needs just makes the bow so forgiving.
You know all the issues Jeff has had with his shoulders and surgery, I got him set up with a upper 40's Buffalo and he is loving it.  He is shooting a faster arrow at a much lower draw weight then he was shooting before and can get the same performance out of this bow without taxing or abusing his shoulder.  Shooting longbows and heavy recurves for a long time takes a toll on shoulders and with these newer style bows you really do not have to shoot that weight or deal with harsh, heavy vibraton bows and dropping bow weight is definitely going to save your shoulder and keep you shooting longer.
There is no comparison between the Dorado and the Buffalo the limb and riser geometry is very different and the limbs on the Doarado's are just not that good.  The Buffalo uses the latest carbon laminated limbs and just shoots so much better plus as others have said you can fine tune your draw weight, tiller and preload to suit your particular shooting style or arrow choice/spine.  I have a #49, #51 and #54 setups if you ever want to shoot them.  I also have 2 Dorado's with #50 and #55 limbs if you want to compare but I can assure you after shooting the Buffalo you will not want the Dorado.  Let me know.  I am sure Jeff would be more then happy to let you sling some arrows with his as well.  Good luck and give me a call if you need anymore help or assistance.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know how much you are set on certain models but I have two that I absolutely love.  My Black Widow PAII is my favorite bow of any kind that I've ever shot but they're pretty pricey.  Having said that, if mine delaminated today, I'd have an order in for the exact same bow tomorrow.  

On a more affordable level, I have a mid 1960's Damon Howatt Monterey (A Rosewood Hunter) that is the quietest bow I've ever seen (longbows included).  It shoots like a dream with no hand shock and has a handle that fits perfectly.  The Howatt (now Martin) Mamba is a great bow too and is a bit shorter than the 62" Hunter.

I've owned and shot a bunch of bear bows over the years and I don't think they compare to the Howatt line.  No offense intended to Bear lovers.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. I`m mostly eyeballing now but will likely get a recurve soon Lord and Wife willing of course.
 I hunted with recurves for a lot of years and have owned a good many of them Several Widows and other high dollar bows. I have to get down around 45 lbs and stay there. I want something that gives good KE at that weight. I`m thinking a solid shooting recurve will surpass the longbows I`ve hunted with the last few years in performance and less lbs. RC


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Nov 21, 2014)

I would look at the Hoyt Buffalo be shooting recurve I have shot.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't held one but I'm hearing wonderful things about Big Jim's recurves as well.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 22, 2014)

I second the notion for a Big Jim recurve!


----------



## dhbow (Nov 23, 2014)

I 3rd the notion. Big Jim Desert Bighorn recurves are SWEET!!! I love mine.

I also have the hoyt buffalo and its a nice bow but Big Jim is the man


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 23, 2014)

*Recurve choices*

RC

I am very prejudiced to the Jack Howard bows.  I have 8 over here (Gamemaster, Classic, Jet, and hunter) ... as well as about 60 other recurves in variouse weights.  Bear, Pearson, Widow, Tice & Watts, Groves, etc.  If you have any interest in trying any of them out you are welcome to come by.  I am half way between Cartersville and Canton.

If so, send me a PM and I will reply with my number.


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a hoyt Buffalo love it also shot Big Jims recurve at state shoot its sweet one of those is in my future


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok buddy, but you'll just end up grabbing Mojo when its time to get the job done. We all know that. But you did give up T-bone so........


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 25, 2014)

A 45lbs , Bob Lee, take-down recurve would do just fine..?


----------



## Steve Milbocker (Dec 3, 2014)

Robert, if you can get a chance to shoot Dendy's bow you will be wowed! He wouldn't be bragging on it if I had warmed up to the woods in it! I've since bought another one from Dan. Fast turn around time and the highest quality workmanship. He's building me a Kestrel now. Great man to do business with.


----------



## nannywacker50 (Dec 3, 2014)

To answer your question has anyone shot a Hoyt Dorado, I been shooting recurve bows roughly 45-46 years. I have shoot numerous custom bows and owned a few. Now my wife and I both own a Dorado. It's one of the finest, smoothest, and forgiving bows I have ever shot.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I got a buffalo I`m playing with I bought used. Its swift for sure but I got to tinker a bit to get it to suit me. Gotta get used to the mass weight. Compared to my longbow its like holding up a boat anchor. RC


----------



## Finch (Dec 3, 2014)

I think you will be happy with it when you get used to the weight. It's a great shooting bow but then again you can kill animals with any bow.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a lighter limbs for my Dorado and gave it to my wife. I've been wanting a Buffalo ever since. I might just have to get me one next year.


----------



## Finch (Dec 9, 2014)

Keep us updated on how you are liking the buffalo you bought. I'm just curious how you like it because I love mine. Interested in what your set up is also when you settle on one.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 10, 2014)

I traded for some 45 lb limbs with David East. Thanks again David for helping me out. I`m still playing a bit but can already out shoot myself with my longbow by a big margin with no neck and shoulder pain to boot. I got it quieted down a good bit and hope to gaff a doe before season end Lord Willing. RC


----------



## markland (Dec 10, 2014)

Sounds great Robert and good luck with the bow!


----------



## jekilpat (Mar 4, 2015)

*Buffalo Question*

Robert - no doubt you've probably shot a lot of different bows.  I'm dealing with a shoulder injury and trying to get down to a similar draw weight.  How smooth is the Buffalo to draw and shoot?


----------



## markland (Mar 4, 2015)

I setup a Buffalo for my buddy Jeff that was recovering from aggressive shoulder surgery and even on 48# he can shoot it very well.  The bow draws super smooth but has the performance to get back you arrow speed even at the lower draw weights.


----------



## jekilpat (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  That's exactly what I was wanting to hear.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 5, 2015)

Find you a Great Northern Ghost, and don't look back.  Carries like a short longbow!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 5, 2015)

Y'all do realize since Robert started this thread, he has probably changed bows at least once, maybe twice, more like three times...don't cha?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Y'all do realize since Robert started this thread, he has probably changed bows at least once, maybe twice, more like three times...don't cha?



Swamper is the only guy I know who swaps more bows than me...... and maybe Barry.......lol


----------



## markland (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah for real, last time I had talked with him about tuning the Buffalo he was loving it and shooting better then ever, next thing ya know I see him post about shooting some other bow?  What's up with that?  LOL


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep, he sold it. It was offered to me, but I didn't have the funds at the time and when I did it was long gone.


----------



## markland (Mar 6, 2015)

What's up with that?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol...... he has MOJO!!!!!!!! As many critters as that bow has killed, I bet he will never get rid of it......... That and the fact he built it on the kitchen table........lol


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 6, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Swamper is the only guy I know who swaps more bows than me...... and maybe Barry.......lol



John C., them days are over for me...kinda.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 9, 2015)

They all shoot. The buff is a fine bow but I could not get used to it. I much prefer a longbow. 
 Pat Byrne the Texas hog slayer gave me his old Mohawk and it is the present "best" bow. My homemade bow Mojo is a pure killer and will surely taste blood this year Lord willing. RC


----------



## ddauler (Mar 10, 2015)

Robert I am with you I could never get used to a recurve I tried for years to get used to my black widow. I dont even like the semi pistol grip on a longbow. I like small straight grip similar to a Hill Style but only 1 1/4 - 1 1/2" deep. And I have never had a deer duck my arrow shooting a selfwood bow!


----------



## markland (Mar 10, 2015)

That is why we all like different bows and figured that RC was more of a longbow man.  I personally prefer the small, pistol grip style bows and just cannot get use to the straight traditional longbow grip myself.  To each his own, but more important then bow is how you personally shoot it and how it feels to you.  Good luck all I expect some turkeys to start dying soon!


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 11, 2015)

robert carter said:


> They all shoot. The buff is a fine bow but I could not get used to it. I much prefer a longbow.
> Pat Byrne the Texas hog slayer gave me his old Mohawk and it is the present "best" bow. My homemade bow Mojo is a pure killer and will surely taste blood this year Lord willing. RC



RC I've switched it up too my Buffalo went to Virginia and the lil Toelke is a sweep lil rig. It's all in the eyes of the beholder.  I like to tinker, I've got my eye on some 56in bows just haven't decided which way to go yet. The 52in is sweet the buffalo was fast and I liked it but not enough to keep. Endless journey down this Trad Road, but it's always fun even with the bumps.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 12, 2015)

With longbows for me I really enjoy longer as opposed to shorter. More forgiving and sweeter to draw. You never realize how forgiving a longer bow is till you shoot one a while then go back to a short bow. RC


----------



## markland (Mar 12, 2015)

Agree completely and the same can be true for recurves as well.  I have found for me and my draw length that about 56" is about as short a bow as I can shoot and still be stable and forgiving, anything under that is harder to draw and shoot consistently for me.  Of course there are extremes as well or else everybody would just shoot 72" longbows and 64" recurves.  Bows are designed to function the best in a certain draw length range and I do much prefer as short a bow as I can for hunting situations but still draw and shoot forgiving so 58" is my preferred hunting recurve bow length.  When I did shoot some longbows I felt very comfortable with a 64" length longbow but I hated hunting with a bow that long, so just stuck with the recurve.


----------

